# Gaming/Streaming PC 1200-1300€



## Shigo (13. Februar 2015)

*Gaming/Streaming PC 1200-1300€*

Hallo,
ich würde mir gerne einen Pc zusammenstellen, mit dem ich alle aktuellen Spiele problemlos auf der besten Grafik spielen und diese oder andere Spiele dann auch problemlos streamen kann. HD Videos schauen und erstellen/bearbeiten mit Sony Vegas möchte ich auch. Würde um die 1200-1300€ ausgeben wollen, auch wenn man für weniger Geld das gleiche schafft. Bin euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir helfen könnt.

Werde mir wohl wieder Windows 7 Professional holen.
Werde mir wohl einen neuen Monitor holen, dann wahrscheinlich 1920x1080. Im Moment 1680x1050. Und möchte die Möglichkeit haben, beide Monitore dann zu benutzen.
Aufrüsten sollte möglich sein, wenn es irgendwann mal nötig sein sollte.
Übertakten möchte ich eher nicht.

Hab ein bisschen rumgeschaut und sowas gefunden, was haltet ihr davon?

1 x Western Digital WD Purple   3TB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD30PURX)
1 x Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Palit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, Mini HDMI, 3x Mini DisplayPort (NE5X970H14G2J)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B (100700726)
1 x Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX))
1 x NZXT Phantom 530 schwarz

Lg


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2015)

Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, dann nimm den Xeon E3-1231v3. Die paar 0,1GHz mehr Takt vom i7 bringen Dir nämlich kaum was. Als Kühler reicht auch ein günstigerer, der Macho ist an sich "OC" - aber verkehrt ist der nicht. 

Netzteil ginge auch das hier be quiet! System Power 7 500W ATX 2.31 (BN144)  oder das, wo du dann auch die nicht benötigten Kabel abstecken kannst Corsair CS Series Modular CS550M 550W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020076-EU/CP-9020076-UK)

Festplatte: die hat halt nut 5200 U/Min - könnte je nach Spiel und auch für Aufnahmen ggf. bremsen. Du könntest auch die hier nehmen Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3000DM001)  oder Toshiba DT01ACA 3TB, SATA 6Gb/s (DT01ACA300)

Gehäuse: ist natürlich ziemlich teuer und auch extrem groß - aber wenn es Dir gefällt, dann nimm es ruhig

Grafikkarte: wenn du das 4GB-Problem akzeptierst, dann kannst du die nehmen


----------



## Enisra (13. Februar 2015)

also wenn man schon viel Geld für die 15 Leute verpulvern will die einem zuschauen:
Man sollte auf jedenfall auch noch eine SSD einbauen


----------



## Shigo (13. Februar 2015)

@Herbboy danke für die Antwort. Was meinst du mit 4GB-Problem? Kenne mich nicht so gut aus.

@Enisra Würde auch schon mit einem der mir zuschaut zufrieden sein. Wollte schon seit 2010 streamen aber konnte es nie wegen schlechtem Internet/Pc. Geht mir um den Spaß und nach 12 Jahren kann man sich mal etwas gönnen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2015)

@Enisra:  ne SSD ist doch dabei ^^


@Shigo: die GTX 970 baut in der Leistung ab, sobald mehr als 3,5GB Grafik-RAM verwendet  werden, weil die letzten 512MB viel langsamer angebunden sind. Guckst Du zB hier GTX 970: Rücksendequote nach Speicher-Skandal unter 5 Prozent (Update mit Quickpoll)


----------



## Shigo (13. Februar 2015)

Ich lese grad, dass es zwar trotzdem eine gute Karte ist, aber dann bei zukünftigen Spielen Probleme machen kann. Gibt es eine Alternative in der Preisklasse oder muss ich trotzdem diese nehmen?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2015)

Eine AMD R9 290 hat auch 4GB, kostet 260-280€ und ist fast genau so stark wie eine GTX 970. Einziger Nachteil ist, dass die bei Last schon einiges mehr an Strom verbraucht, aber wenn man nicht grad JEDEN Tag stundenlang zockt, macht das an sich auch nix aus. Was du ansonsten machen kannst wäre, dass du vlt noch ein paar Wochen wartest, weil es bald neue AMD-Karten geben soll - aber eben nur "soll" - es gibt keinen 100%igen Termin, nur Gerüchte von wegen "März"


----------



## Shigo (13. Februar 2015)

Habe grad Semesterferien und auch generell spiele ich bedenklich viel  Die soll ja auch dann ziemlich warm werden? Warten würde ich auch nur sehr ungern. Läuft es dann doch auf die gtx hinaus? Ich mein, ich muss nicht wirklich alle Spiele in den nächsten paar Jahren auf maximalen Settings spielen können, aber ist schon ein schlechtes Gefühl, dass man es eigentlich könnte ohne dieses Problem.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2015)

Die R9 290 und 290X werden heiß, weil sie es dürfen - aber für den Rest des PCs spielt das ja keine Rolle. Es ist ja nicht so, dass die ganze Karte dann alles Drumherum um 10-20 Grad wärmer macht, sondern nur der eigentliche Kern und dort auch nur ein winziger Punkt wird so heiß, dass es im Vergleich zu anderen Karten "hoch" erscheint - aber die Temp, die für eine andere Karte schädlich wäre, ist für eine R9 290(X) kein Problem. Einziger Nachteil evlt. wenn die Karte auch noch leise sein soll, ist das halt schwieriger hinzukriegen - aber ich hab zB eine Asus R9 290 OC, und wenn ich das OC da ein wenig wegnehme, reichen 40% Drehzahl aus, damit die Karte nicht zu heiß wird, und 40% Drehzahl sind quasi nicht raushörbar aus dem PC.  Die Sapphire Tri-X OC zB hat einen besseren Kühler, da ginge das erst Recht leise.


----------



## Shigo (14. Februar 2015)

Okay danke. Wie sieht es eigentlich aus, wenn ich irgendwann doch mal moderat übertakten möchte? Dann ein anderes Mainboard/Netzteil und auch eine schnellere RAM? Was hältst du von dem hier http://geizhals.de/asrock-z97-extreme4-90-mxgtz0-a0uayz-a1106894.html?hloc=de und dem Netzteil http://geizhals.at/de/be-quiet-straight-power-10-cm-500w-atx-2-4-e10-cm-500w-bn234-a1165357.html?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2015)

Also, das Board wäre gut - aber du MUSST dann halt den teureren i7-4790K nehmen, d.h. Aufpreis Board + CPU machen dann locker 150€ aus - und da stellt sich die Frage, ob es nicht besser wäre,  auf OC zu verzichten und dann halt etwas früher erneut aufzurüsten. Wenn Du zB in 3 Jahren übertakten würdest / "müsstest" und vlt. 40% mehr Takt rausholst, wird das bis auf ganz wenige Anwendungen aber niemals 40% mehr Leistung bringen. Aktuell bringen 30% mehr Takt beim Core i7-4790k im Vergleich zum Xeon E3-1231v3 in Games nicht mal 5% Mehrleistung, auch weil diese CPUs im Moment und in naher Zukunft mehr als gut genug sind, deren Power kann noch gar nicht voll ausgenutzt werden. In 3 jahren wirst du aber vermutlich für die gesparten 150€ plus dem, was die alten Teile bringen, eine CPU bekommen, die sogar stärker als ein übertakteter core i7 ist. 

Netzteil: da musst du kein noch teureres nehmen, nur weil du übertakten willst.


----------



## Shigo (14. Februar 2015)

Jetzt wo du's sagst, hört sich das eigentlich besser an. Habe halt das Gefühl, dass der Xeon nicht gut genug ist, aber wenn das wirklich nur 5% sind, dann verzichte ich lieber doch auf das Übertakten. Fällt der Xeon auch nicht zu sehr hinterher beim Videos bearbeiten/Streamen? Lese grad, dass der i7 intel quick sync hat und das sehr gut sein soll.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2015)

Der Xeon IST ja an sich ein i7 - oder soll das jetzt eine Funktion sein, bei der Du sicher bist, dass der Xeon die nicht hat?

So oder so: bei den Vorteilen für Videoberarbeitung&co geht es ja auch nur um Kleinigkeiten, da wäre ein Video, was du umwandelst, halt statt in 5Min in 4min fertig berechnet, wenn der i7 effektiv wirklich zB ganze 20% schneller wäre. Es wird aber nicht so sein, dass du mit dem Xeon "hakelig" im Videotool arbeiten musst und der i7 in der gleichen Situation alles butterweich ermöglichen würde


----------



## Shigo (14. Februar 2015)

Ja, stimmt auch wieder. 
Bin mir eigentlich sicher, aber kenne mich damit auch nicht aus, soll halt besser fürs Videos konvertieren sein usw..
Was hältst du davon? http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-519109 Bräuchte ich noch ne Wlankarte?
Lg


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2015)

Der Link führt ins leere ^^   wegen WLAN: wenn du nur WLAN hast, dann brauchst du noch ne Karte oder nen Stick. Boards haben nur ganz selten WLAN onboard. 

Wegen der Videobearbeitung: unter anderem dieses MediaEspresso - Download - CHIP  Videokonverter wurde hier Intel Core i7-4790K im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase  getestet mit dem i7-4790k. Das kannst du in der zweiten Grafik im Pop-Up dann auswählen. Da braucht der i7-4790k für ein (vermutlich) Testvideo 9:33min, der Xeon 1231v3 braucht 11:08min. Das sind ca 15% Unterschied. Da kannst Du dann ja überlegen, ob der Aufpreis das Wert ist. Bei um die 10Min scheint das ja schon ein recht großes Video sein - wenn es jetzt eher zB 4 Min beim i7 sind, dann wäre der Xeon halt nach 4:30 fertig.


----------



## Shigo (15. Februar 2015)

Okay dann bin ich erleichtert  Jetzt müsste es gehen PC ohne OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2015)

Ne, geht immer noch nicht    hast du von PCGH verlinkt? Das sollte dann gehen => PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise für PC-Spiele und Hardware 

Bei WLAN, falls du ne Karte nimmst, nur schauen, je nach Board, wo dort dann ein passender Steckplatz ist - zB kann es sein, dass PCI zwar vorhanden ist, aber von der Grafikkarte verdeckt würde


----------



## Shigo (15. Februar 2015)

1 x Western Digital WD Red   3TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD30EFRX)
1 x Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Palit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, Mini HDMI, 3x Mini DisplayPort (NE5X970H14G2J)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
So ?  Und das Gehäuse finde ich vom Aussehen gut NZXT Phantom 530 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CA-PH530-B1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2015)

Kannst du so nehmen. Beim Netzteil wäre auch ein günstigere völlig ausreichend, und das Gehäuse ist für ein Gehäuse schon recht teuer und riesig, aber wenn es Dir gefällt isses okay


----------



## Shigo (17. Februar 2015)

Kann mich einfach nicht für ein Gehäuse entscheiden..am Anfang wollt ich den nzxt 530, dann den nzxt 410 (soll außer dem Aussehen nicht gut sein), dann ein gedämmtes von nanoxia/fractual design (gefallen mir vom Aussehen nicht besonders), dann das sharkoon t9 value green und jetzt das Zalman Z11 Plus mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland . Ist der ok?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2015)

Wenn es Dir gefällt, dann isses sicher okay - es passen aber nur Grafikkarten bis 29cm Länge rein laut Preisvergleichlink, das reicht für die Pailit GTX 970 aus, aber manch eine starke Karte passt da nicht - das KÖNNTE dann später mal hinderlich sein, weil es die Auswahl an neuen Grafikkarten einschränken KÖNNTE. Mind 30, besser 32cm wären heutzutage eher üblich bei nem Gehäuse.

Und über die maximale CPU-Kühlerhöhe steht da nix, aber der Brocken Eco ist eh nicht so hoch, sollte kein Problem sein


----------



## Shigo (17. Februar 2015)

Okay, danke  Brauch ich sonst noch irgendwas für den Zusammenbau? Wäre mein 1. Pc den ich selbst baue


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2015)

An sich war's das - CPU, Board, RAM, Grafikkarte, DVD-LW, Festplatte, SSD, Gehäuse, Netzteil und halt noch CPU-Kühler. Das Einbaumaterial ist beim Gehäuse und Board dabei - vlt mal beim Board zur Sicherheit schauen, ob da nicht nur 2 SATA-Kabel sind, denn du hättest ja 3 SATA-Geräte und brauchst 3 Kabel. Und  vlt noch ein HDMI oder DVI-Kabel, falls Du für den Monitor noch ein veraltetes VGA-Kabel hast. Bei HDMI aufpassen, weil die Grafikkarte Mini-HDMI hat. Vlt. hat die aber nen Adapter im Lieferumfang, dann geht ein normales HDMI-Kabel - falls der Monitor denn wiederum überhaupt HDMI hat


----------



## Shigo (21. Februar 2015)

Hab doch noch ne Frage  Bin mir bei der WD Red nicht mehr sicher. Wollte die nehmen, weil der Pc jeden Tag viele Stunden an sein wird und nicht riskieren wollte, dass die Barracuda ausfällt, aber die Red wird ja wirklich hauptsächlich nur für Server benutzt und ist auch langsamer oder? Was sagst du? Und ist das Gehäuse von den Daten her ok? http://geizhals.de/antec-gx505-blau-mit-sichtfenster-0761345-15505-2-a1172948.html?hloc=de


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2015)

Also, Festplatten fallen an sich nur ganz ganz ganz selten aus, und auch bei einer, die laut Marketing speziell auf Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt ist, MUSS man die Daten noch woanders sichern. JEDE Platte kann Dir mal ausfallen, es gibt keine Modelle, bei denen man "ruhig schlafen" kann, wenn da wichtige Daten drauf sind  

Gehäuse sieht passend aus, du musst nur bei CPU-Kühlern aufpassen, weil es bei den größeren da einige gibt, die 160mm hoch sind, und beim Gehäuse steht maximal 158mm. Der Brocken Eco ist aber kein Problem


----------



## Shigo (26. Februar 2015)

Bin gerade am zusammenbauen. Muss ich die Backplate, die schon am Mainboard montiert ist abnehmen, bevor ich meine montiere? Und die Intel Seite von der Backplate muss nach außen zeigen oder?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2015)

Was genau meinst Du? Die Platte unter dem CPU-Sockel? Wenn es passt, dann mach die Kühler-Backplate einfach über die vorhandene drüber - beim Brocken Eco gibt es noch so einen kleinen Spacer, der kommt beim Sockel 1150 aber NICHT mit rein! Siehe Anleitung des Kühlers. Die "füße" der Backplate vom Eco sollten halt Kontakt zum Board haben, ohne dass die vorhandene Backplate extrem stört. Kontakt darf aber vorhanden sein.

Aber ansonsten mach die Backplate einfach ab. Vor allem: falls die Originalbackplate die Löcher für die Kühler-Backplate beansprucht, muss die eh weg.


----------



## Shigo (26. Februar 2015)

Ja, die hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...em-board-ga-h97-d3h-verschrauben-cimg2190.jpg Hab die Backplate auch schon montiert, bevor ich gefragt habe :/ An einer Seite hat sie Kontakt zum Board aber an einer nicht wirklich. Hier sind Bilder: Imgur
Edit: Hat sich erledigt  Werde aber wohl später nochmal Hilfe brauchen


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2015)

Also, das ist auf jeden Fall nicht korrekt - aber evlt musst du die Kühler-Backplate nur umgedreht aufsetzen? Wenn sie auch da "verkantet", dann mach die originale BP weg. So oder so: die soll ja nur dem Kühler Halt geben, und wenn der stamm sitzt und die Temps okay sind, dann wäre es auch nicht schlimm, wenn die nicht korrekt sitzt. Das ist ne rein mechanische Sache. Aber es kann halt sein, dass du die Halteschrauben nicht korrekt reinbekommst, wenn die Backplate nicht korrekt sitzt und die Schrauben dann nur leicht schief reingehen.


----------



## Shigo (26. Februar 2015)

Hab die AMD Seite benutzt und war falsch gedreht und der Kühler war auch um 90° falsch gedreht.. jetzt ist alles passend, danke


----------



## Shigo (27. Februar 2015)

Hab soweit alles angeschlossen, nur will das HD Audio Kabel einfach nicht in den F_Audio Eingang. Pins stimmen überein aber das passt nicht..AC 97 Stecker gibts anscheined nicht


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2015)

Also, auf Seite 27 steht es im Handbuch ja beschrieben - schau doch mal, ob die Anordnung der Pins vom Stecker zu der Buchse passt - da ist ja ein Pin ausgelassen.


----------



## Shigo (27. Februar 2015)

Ist drin. Pc ist auch an  Nur leider noch kein Bild. Hab den blauen VGA Stecker in den Mainboardeingang gesteckt. Ein Hdmi Kabel hab ich glaub ich auch noch irgendwo rumfliegen, falls ich das brauche.
Edit: Muss wohl an die Grafikkarte mit HDMI oder? 
Edit 2: ES LEBT


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2015)

Jo, du musst natürlich den Grafikkartenanschluss verwenden, sonst würdest Du nur die CPU-Grafik nutzen, was für Games extrem lahm wäre, und der Xeon hat ja nicht mal eine interne Grafikeinheit.


----------

